# Trek 5000



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey all,

I test rode a 07 Trek 5000 last night at a local LBS. I really liked it. I don't know why, but I've always preferred traditional geometry bikes over sloping top tube ones. I don't understand the physics, but man, it just feels better to me. Could be in my head...

But whatever. Point is, any Trek 5000 riders out there? Do you dig your ride? How long have you had it? Also, I'm 5'6" with a 30" pants inseam. I liked the 52cm but want to try the 50cm size. Any sizing tips?

Lastly, is $1500 a decent price for this "last year's model" bike that's going to be discontinued?

Best,
G


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

madgeronimo said:


> Could be in my head...


It is. The points of contact (saddle, bar, pedals) are all in the exact same relative positions regardless of whether the top tube is level or sloping. 

That said, "just in my head" factors still make a difference, so it's best to just go with what feels right.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> It is. The points of contact (saddle, bar, pedals) are all in the exact same relative positions regardless of whether the top tube is level or sloping.
> 
> That said, "just in my head" factors still make a difference, so it's best to just go with what feels right.


Whiskey is right, it's asthetics, pure and simple. But if it matters to you, it matters.
Dunno if you're aware, but the 5000 is made with TCT carbon, not OCLV. 

I'm also 5' 6" with a 30" inseam and a Trek 52 cm fits me like a glove. If you go to this link under features and info there's a geo chart.
http://erniesbikeshop.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=468


----------



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

*Thanks...*

Thanks. TCT matters to me less than the fact that I rode it, liked it, it felt good on NYC cobbles, and the price is right... 

I rode a Felt F75 (cheaper) and a Giant OCR C3 (more). And the Trek fit the best right off the bat. The Felt F75 was a little too race-y. I might swap the cranks for compact at some point if I do buy it.

Hmmm, been looking around, $1500 seems a decent price.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree on the TCT issue, seat of the pants matters more. I just wanted you to be aware.
Sounds like an imminent purchase to me!!


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

I ride a 2007 Trek 5000. I bought it in June and have put a bit over 4000 miles on it. My bike is a 52 cm. I have 5'-8" with a 30" inseam. I think I paid about $17-1800 for mine back in June. 

At the end of the season, my LBS had them for $1780. I just pulled up their listing online and they have one 07 5000 left (its a 58 cm) and are asking $1400. I would either see about getting your shop to drop the price a bit or maybe throw in some pedals or a new helmet. 

I find the bike to be comfortable and very competent. It has served me well as my first road bike. No maitenance issues and nothing that had to be changed out immediately, except maybe the seat. The Bontrager seat is horrible. Do yourself a favor and find something else. I looked around and went with a Terry Fly. Other than the computers and a set of LOOK Keo's, mine is stock. The crankset may get changed out prior to the start of the season as well. I don't think you will be sorry with the 5000.

Now, all of that being said, I am starting to really feel a definitely desire to pickup a new Madone....

-GT


----------

